# How big do ricordeas get?



## darkangel66n

So I have this orange ricordea in my tank that is larger then a dessert plate now. How big do these guys get?


----------



## oafguy

I'm not an expert by any means, however i have seen some in the 4"-6" range.
Start fragging your to reduce the size and trade/sell for some others.


----------



## darkangel66n

Thanks. Never tried to frag a mushroom before.


----------



## FragCave

Yumas can get really big but Ricordeas florida no so much.


----------



## darkangel66n

So is this a Yuma then?


----------



## 4pokguy

darkangel66n said:


> So is this a Yuma then?


Yes, that's Ricordea Yuma.


----------



## darkangel66n

So any tips on fragging these?


----------



## fesso clown

darkangel66n said:


> So any tips on fragging these?


----------



## c31979839

fesso clown said:


>


Lol!!! Too funny fesso. But those corals are really resilient aren't they? You could literally take a pair of scissors to them and they'll just grow back.


----------



## explor3r

Yes they are easy to frag the best is to cut them in half and make sure you get half of the mouth on each for best results...


----------



## zoapaly

explor3r said:


> Yes they are easy to frag the best is to cut them in half and make sure you get half of the mouth on each for best results...


Can you frags clam ?


----------



## explor3r

zoapaly said:


> Can you frags clam ?


Buy one frag it and let us know


----------



## fesso clown

zoapaly said:


> Can you frags clam ?


----------



## Crayon

Fesso,

Do you stay up at night looking for the perfect photos to add? By now you have a huge library. Let's see if you can find a photo response to this.......


----------



## Taipan




----------



## sig

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/hqdefault_zpsk2l5memc.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

Crayon said:


> Fesso,
> 
> Do you stay up at night looking for the perfect photos to add? By now you have a huge library. Let's see if you can find a photo response to this.......


LOoking....


----------



## Midland

Thanks for the laughter one and all. Great pics and lots of chuckles.


----------



## Crayon

Omg, that was too good!!!!!


----------



## sLAsh

Clam frags mmmmmm


----------



## fesso clown

sLAsh said:


> Clam frags mmmmmm


----------



## Letigrama

LMAO!! omg


----------

